# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Athens - thành phố của truyền thuyết và những vị thần - Du lịch Hy Lạp

## hangnt

*Athens không hiện đại, tráng lệ như Paris, không hoành tráng và cổ kính như Rome mà giản dị, hiền hòa với những tác phẩm kiến trúc, điêu khắc, hội họa và cả văn học nổi tiếng.*



Các khối đá được đẽo gọt tinh xảo tạo thành hàng cột những cô gái duyên dáng.
Trước khi quyết định tới đất nước của Archimedes, Alexander Đại đế, tôi đã nghe về cuộc khủng hoảng nợ ở Hy Lạp, rồi nền kinh tế trì trệ và có nguy cơ phá sản nếu liên minh châu Âu không ra tay cứu, rồi biểu tình, đánh bom… tuy nhiên dường như người dân Athens không hề để ý tới điều đó. Họ vẫn đang tận hưởng cuộc sống vui vẻ và nhộn nhịp hàng ngày.

Khắp mọi nơi là những quán cà phê, nhà hàng, các cửa hàng bán quần áo, đồ ăn nhanh ồn ào và đông đúc. Bầu trời ở Athens xanh ngắt không một gợn mây, dọc hai bên đường từ sân bay về thành phố là những hàng cây ô liu xanh mướt khiến tôi rất háo hức khám phá về vùng đất mà trước đây tôi chỉ hình dung qua những câu chuyện thần thoại và tưởng tượng về một nền văn mình cổ đại huy hoàng, về Achilles, Odyseus, về thần Zeus.



Đền thờ thần Zeus nay chỉ còn lại những cột đá dựng thẳng lên trời.
Để thuận tiện cho việc nghỉ ngơi và khám phá thành phố nổi tiếng này, tôi đã chọn khách sạn Royal Olympic - một khách sạn lớn và rất tiện nghi, nằm trong khu phố cổ Plaka, rất gần với quảng trường Monastiraki. Từ cửa sổ của phòng mình tôi có thể nhìn thấy đền thờ thần Zeus sững sững trong ánh hoàng hôn hay ngắm toàn cảnh Acropolis lung linh ánh đèn về đêm.

Tôi bắt đầu khám phá Athens bằng việc đi bộ từ khách sạn qua những con đường mòn băng qua những ngôi làng nhỏ cổ kính, đậm chất đặc trưng của đất nước Hy Lạp để lên tới Acropolis. Athens được lấy theo tên của Athena - vị thần của trí tuệ, trí thức và chiến thắng và nó đã có 3.000 năm lịch sử. Từ năm 461 - 429 trước Công nguyên, Athenes trở thành trung tâm văn hóa rực rỡ.



Ngọn đồi Acropolis với quần thể kiến trúc hoành tráng.
Tôi bất chợt hình dung khi nhân loại còn đang ở những bước tiến sơ khai nhất thì tại đây Athens đã có những phát triển vượt bậc về kiến trúc, điêu khắc, hội họa, văn học, thi ca, triết học và cả thi đấu thể thao. Với những nhà tư tưởng, chính trị gia, khoa học gia lỗi lạc mà công trình của họ còn mãi với thời gian. Khi tôi đứng ngắm những gì còn lại trên ở thành phố trên cao Acropolis, tôi đã hiểu vì sao Athens trở thành chiếc nôi của nền văn minh Tây phương.

Acropolis là quần thể kiến trúc đẹp đẽ, huy hoàng, tráng lệ nhất mà con người từng sáng tạo nên. Nó vẫn nằm lặng lẽ ở trên ngọn đồi ở phía tây thành phố từ 2.500 năm nay như một minh chứng hùng hồn nhất cho nền văn minh rực rỡ của Hy Lạp trong quá khứ. Quần thể Acropolis bao gồm đền thờ nữ thần Athena Nike, Parthenon, Erechtheion, bảo tàng Acropolis trong đó nổi bật nhất là đền Parthenon và Erechthenon.



Đền thờ nữ thần Athena Nike.
Parthenon là đền thờ nữ thần Athena, được xây dựng từ năm 447 - 432 trước Công nguyên, do hai kiến trúc sư Ictinos và Calicrates thiết kế. Đập vào mắt tôi là dáng vẻ nổi bật sừng sững của công trình trên nền trời xanh, là sự cân xứng, hài hòa tổng thể. Tôi cảm giác như nếu thêm bất cứ chi tiết nhỏ nào vào công trình sẽ làm tổn thương tới vẻ đẹp hài hòa của nó.

Được xây trên một mặt bằng hình chữ nhât có kích thước 31m x 70m, những cột của mặt trước và mặt sau đều hơi nghiêng vào giữa để tăng thế vững cho đền và không có vẻ cứng ngắc. Parthenon được chia làm ba phần: tiền sảnh, gian thờ (nơi đặt tượng nữ thần Athena bằng ngà và vàng và phòng để chứa kho báu. Vật liệu xây dựng chính là đá hoa cương vùng Pentelique, màu trắng có điểm những hạt sắc, để ghép các tảng đá lại với nhau, người ta không dùng vữa. Các khối đá được đẽo thật chính xác sao cho mỗi viên được gắn nối thật khít với viên khác như thể là một.



Đền thờ Partheon, nơi tập trung rất đông du khách mỗi ngày.
Điều đặc biệt của loại đá này là khi tiếp xúc với ánh nắng mặt trời nó sẽ sáng hơn. Trên mái diềm lần lượt khắc họa lại sự ra đời của thần Athena, cuộc tranh chấp giữa thần Athena và Posiedon để giành quyền bảo hộ cho Athens, cuộc hành hương của nhân dân Athens để dâng cho thần Athena chiếc cẩm y và vành lá vàng. Cái tài tình của các nhà điêu khắc thời đó là khiến cho những nhân vật được khắc trên nền đá nhưng cực kỳ sinh động và linh hoạt như cuộc sống thật ngoài đời từ phục trang, tư thế, người cưỡi ngựa, xe bò, đàn cừu, các vị thần, các thiếu nữ thướt tha…

Bên tay phải của đền Partheno là đền Erechthenon - đền thờ thần Athena và Poseidon Erechthenon được xây vào khoảng năm 424 - 406 trước Công nguyên. Đền Erechthenon, nằm trên thành Acropolis và bảo tàng cổ vật quốc gia Acropolis, là nơi trưng bày những đồ cổ quý giá nhất của Hy Lạp được khai quật cách đây 2.500 năm. Khác với Parthenon mạnh mẽ, cao lớn mặt bằng hoàn toàn đối xứng với thức cột Dorique, Erechtheion nhỏ hơn và là ngôi đền duy nhất trong kiến trúc đền đài Hy Lạp có mặt bằng không đối xứng, mặt đền theo xu hướng tự do.



Đền Erechtheion là ngôi đền nổi tiếng đã tồn tại hơn 2.500 năm.
Điểm đặc biệt của đền Erechthenon là hàng cột tạc bằng những cô gái nô lệ xứ Cariatit duyên dáng và e lệ, hình ảnh này đã là nguồn cảm hứng cho rất nhiều những họa sĩ, nhà thơ và nhà điêu khắc nổi tiếng. Dấu ấn của người La Mã còn in dấu khắp nơi ở Athens với các Roman forum, hý viện Odeum of Herodes các đền đài và còn sót lại là đền thờ thần Olympia Zeus.

Tôi lặng người xúc động khi đứng trước Parthenon, Erechthenon và cảm nhận sự vô hạn của không gian và thời gian, tất cả dường như đang lắng đọng lại. Tôi tưởng tượng về khung cảnh huy hoàng, cuộc sống sung túc, những giá trị tinh thần đạt tới mức hoàn hảo của người dân Athens cách đây gần 2.500 năm. Có thể chỗ tôi đứng bây giờ cách đây hàng ngàn năm là nơi những cô gái mặc váy trắng thướt tha như các nữ thần, những dũng sĩ Hy Lạp cổ mạnh mẽ và oai phong đang ca hát, nhảy múa.

Tuy phía trong đền thờ, các tượng thần và các tác phẩm vô giá khác đã bị phá hủy và hiện chỉ còn lại những cột trụ và phần điêu khắc trang trí bên ngoài nhưng tôi tin rằng bất cứ ai đến đây cũng sẽ phải trầm trồ, thán phục và phải ngả mũ chào một trong nhưng đỉnh cao của mỹ thuật loài người.

----------


## lunas2

Đền thờ nhìn khác lạ nhỉ, kiến truc đẹp

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Muốn khàm phá nơi này ghê
Nghe đến thần thoại là thích rồi

----------


## pigcute

Ôi mún thăm quan quá đi

----------


## h20love

toàn kiến trúc đặc biệt

----------

